# Dan Quillian Bows Help



## AllAmerican

I want to know more about his bows and love to see some pictures.  As of now I know of the Long Hunter (longbow) and the Canebrake (recurve).  Please post pics and potential value.  I'm looking to get one now, don't know what my offer should be.  Jerry Russell gave me an awesome instructional video with DQ in in it, pretty cool, that got me interested, thanks again Jerry.


----------



## Dennis

There were 2 different longhunters the bamboo model was built by Jeffrey's archery and the red elm model  was built by Martin. There were other models before that one was the Gull and a few more that I can't remember. There were 2 recurves the Patriot and the canebrake one was a takedown the other was a one piece both were built out of red elm. All fine bows in there time and there were many critters killed with them all over the world. One thing about some of them the weight of the bow was measured at 26" in stead of 28"


----------



## Dennis

If you go to tradgang you can read several stories about him


----------



## AllAmerican

Awesome, thanks Dennis, yup TradGang has some good reading on him.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I have a 68" red elm @ 53#. Killed my first traditional deer and pig with it. Very stout bow.


----------



## robert carter

There was also a Patriot II that Mike Fedora`s son built for a short time. The original Patriot and bamboo longhunters are work horses. I have owned several of each. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan

I have a friend that has a bamboo longhunter, canebreak, and patriot, in the low to mid 60# range, and what I think is a patriot II in the mid 50# range. I'm quite sure he is willing to part with some or all of them, at a reasonable price.
He also has one of Dan's straight end longbows, I think is called a custom, or something like that...don't remember.


----------



## robert carter

Tell`m I`ll take the canebreak if its straight and cheap. RC


----------



## robert carter

I just re read that. I`ll take the PII. the otrhers are too heavy.


----------



## Barry Duggan

robert carter said:


> I just re read that. I`ll take the PII. the otrhers are too heavy.



Tried to call you swamper. I use to own the PII, and it  is either going to be 53 or 54# @28". Jimmie just pushed away from the supper table and said he was too gut loaded to walk up stairs and check. It's in excellent shape.


----------



## AllAmerican

awesome info, you guys are great!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I just found this old catalog in my office as I'm cleaning out everything.


----------



## John Cooper

Yep and Dan had a hill style bow it was called the Bamboo custom if I recall correctly.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey mike what year was that ad? I went to the Beachwood shop in the late 80's and at that time I don't recall Dan having the recurves....... I knew he had them just can't recall when they came out.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

This is after the Kenny s took the store over. 2005 maybe?


----------



## Barry Duggan

John Cooper said:


> Yep and Dan had a hill style bow it was called the Bamboo custom if I recall correctly.



In as bad as I hate to say you are right John, Bamboo Custom is correct.


----------



## John Cooper

Barry Duggan said:


> In as bad as I hate to say you are right John, Bamboo Custom is correct.



I know that hurt bad to admit it. 

The Bamboo custom a cording to what Dan told me was a copy of a bow Howard had shown him but never built.  I don't think it was a true straight limb hill style bow. I want to say it had a slight reflex or maybe deflex to it. That's been a long time ago.


----------



## AllAmerican

dm/wolfskin said:


> I just found this old catalog in my office as I'm cleaning out everything.



You hit it out of the park right there Mike.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Cooper

dm/wolfskin said:


> This is after the Kenny s took the store over. 2005 maybe?



Sounds about right. 

Anyone remeber Dan going to shoots and trade shows?  He would walk in with an arm load of bows and just toss them on the table..... he would say they were tools and built to take abuse.


----------



## Dennis

Yep he told me to never climb down out of my tree stand with a bow just throw it out of the tree he said you can't hurt it.


----------



## John Cooper

Dennis said:


> Yep he told me to never climb down out of my tree stand with a bow just throw it out of the tree he said you can't hurt it.



Sounds just like him. If I recall right he had a picture of himself crossing a big creek useing his bow for a walking staff. I know he told me the story but I an almost positive he had a picture in the Beachwoodshop.


----------



## Dennis

He would as also use it to pole his boat before. The longhunter was very tough


----------



## Barry Duggan

John Cooper said:


> Sounds just like him. If I recall right he had a picture of himself crossing a big creek useing his bow for a walking staff. I know he told me the story but I an almost positive he had a picture in the Beachwoodshop.





Dennis said:


> He would as also use it to pole his boat before. The longhunter was very tough



He could also have another bow made for himself any time he so desired.


----------



## John Cooper

Barry Duggan said:


> He could also have another bow made for himself any time he so desired.



Why you wanna come in here and throw out some facts like that........party pooper.......


----------



## Barry Duggan

Did find out this:
Canebreak is marked 61#
Bamboo Longhunter 66" marked 63#
Patriot marked 65#


----------



## John Cooper

Barry Duggan said:


> Did find out this:
> Canebreak is marked 61#
> Bamboo Longhunter 66" marked 63#
> Patriot marked 65#



Chances are those weights are at 26 and not 28. I bet that long hunter is smooth as butter though.


----------



## frankwright

I was somewhere and he came in with an arm load of bows, threw them down on a table and walked to the front to start talking. 
It was the first time I met him but I remember he had on green work pants and brogan shoes with all the laces flopping loose.
I was fortunate to talk to him several more times at shows and functions and a couple of time at his shop.
He was a character but a heck of a man too.


----------



## trad bow

I have a brochure from Dan's shop when it was located at his house. The Gull longbow was his top line bow. Cost $325. Bamboo Custom$274. Maple Custom $199.  Bamboo Longhunter $259. Maple Longhunter $195. 60'' Bamboo Longhunter $259. Indian Flat bow $135. Quillian Special Recurve $215. Take down Recurve (Traveling Hunter) $270. He also had a Bamboo Special that I can't see the price on. This was from the early to mid 1980's. I don't  remember the exact year. It was when I bought my first bow from Dan.
Jeff


----------



## Jake Allen

John Cooper said:


> Why you wanna come in here and throw out some facts like that........party pooper.......


That's what Barry does; always the sensible one.

Barry what model was that DQ J9 had at Schley last weekend? I remember it was 65#'s @ 28, 68" long, and it looked like a Long Hunter to me. Pretty sure it belonged to her late husband.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Jake Allen said:


> That's what Barry does; always the sensible one.
> 
> Barry what model was that DQ J9 had at Schley last weekend? I remember it was 65#'s @ 28, 68" long, and it looked like a Long Hunter to me. Pretty sure it belonged to her late husband.



Long Hunter for sure.


----------



## John Cooper

frankwright said:


> I was somewhere and he came in with an arm load of bows, threw them down on a table and walked to the front to start talking.
> It was the first time I met him but I remember he had on green work pants and brogan shoes with all the laces flopping loose.
> I was fortunate to talk to him several more times at shows and functions and a couple of time at his shop.
> He was a character but a heck of a man too.



That he was. My dad could tell stories from when he and Dan used to go down to south georgia and trap does to bring back up and turn loose up in North georgia to help get the deer population back up. The DNR had brought bucks from like Wisconsin or some place there bouts. 

Dan was a wealth of knowledge and he never minded sharing it with anyone especially younger folks.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Jake Allen said:


> That's what Barry does; always the sensible one.



Yep, that's what use to call me...til I met up with you folks.


----------



## John Cooper

Barry Duggan said:


> Yep, that's what use to call me...til I met up with you folks.



Now he is trying to say we are the bad guys........


----------



## Barry Duggan

John Cooper said:


> The Bamboo custom a cording to what Dan told me was a copy of a bow Howard had shown him but never built.  I don't think it was a true straight limb hill style bow. I want to say it had a slight reflex or maybe deflex to it. That's been a long time ago.



I don't think Howard had anything to do with the design of the Bamboo Custom. It is the one bow that showed the difference in what a B50 and FF string can do, without a doubt. 
Let's just put it this way, Dan should have stayed out of the straight end bow business, and Howard should have stayed out of the D/R bow business. IMO


----------



## John Cooper

Barry Duggan said:


> I don't think Howard had anything to do with the design of the Bamboo Custom. It is the one bow that showed the difference in what a B50 and FF string can do, without a doubt.
> Let's just put it this way, Dan should have stayed out of the straight end bow business, and Howard should have stayed out of the D/R bow business. IMO



Yes sir you would be correct on that!!!!!!


----------



## Vance Henry

So what exactly is the story on the bamboo custom?  I purchased one from a fellow last summer and haven't really shot it.  68" hill style, straight limbs @63lbs.  I just pulled the old leather off and am in the process of refinishing it.  That being said, it's in good shape.


----------



## trad bow

The brochure I have states it is a recreation of the last bow that Howard Hill made for his own use. Bow was made by Owen Jefferies for Dan.
Jeff


----------



## peace and quiet

I consider myself lucky. I had a lady from church give me her deceased husband's bows. I've got the canebrake recurve--
62" 55#28. Also have the bamboo hunter longbow. 

Shot the canebrake today at lunch. Still learning traditional, but hoping to stick one this season.

Peace


----------



## Jimmyjoe

Just found this thread. I miss the old days shooting at his place every week. I still have one of his red elm longhunters. He sponsored me when I taught the 4H archery team for Clarke county. We met at his place every week. I remember teaching Bowhunter education classes there too. Those were good times.


----------



## little rascal

I bought a martin Longbow there. Shot one of his bamboo bows and and it jumped out of my hand and hit the floor! Whoops, said I am sorry ,as I've been instructed don't squeeze or grip the bow. Bought a dozen of his super cedar arrows and they are bad to the bone, still have some. Shot one between the hay bales hit the block wall, came out perfect. I still shoot cedars today with traditional.


----------



## mmcneil

I grew up in Athens and shot a canebrake for years.  Dan and DD helped me learn to shoot it.  A lot of great times with the guys down there at the shop behind Alps road.  I’ve been looking for another canebrake for years now.  If anyone knows of one for sale please let me know.


----------



## Triple C

Loved Dan and the old store in the back of the shopping center.  Either Alps or Beechwood.  Can't remember.

Son been shooting a Canebrake for 15 or more years.  Have one of his bamboo longbow hunters from around 1993 or so.


----------

